# 1939 Whizzer model D kit



## whizzer1 (Jan 10, 2021)

Looking for an original carburetor, fits D& E only, can you help?

Enjoy the pics


----------



## bricycle (Jan 10, 2021)

Tillotson? Number?


----------



## catfish (Jan 10, 2021)

Nice! Very rare!


----------



## whizzer1 (Jan 10, 2021)

bricycle said:


> Tillotson? Number?



Not a tillotson, carb was made by   breene-taylor for this engine


----------



## Whizzerick (Jan 12, 2021)

Did you cast the 2 aluminum pieces?


----------



## whizzer1 (Jan 15, 2021)

Whizzerick said:


> Did you cast the 2 aluminum pieces?



Yes


----------



## oldwhizzer (Feb 10, 2021)

Do you have the other motor mount parts?


----------

